# just some coast shots



## lostprophet (Jan 21, 2007)

So for the first time this year it was sunny, ahhhh sun, blue sky, birds singing etc etc you get the idea.

So a trip out with the camera was due

So there I was camera in hand and sunny so what do I do? I waited for the sun to go down


*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES



Boat House at Lepe*
1.3s
F18
ISO 100
70mm




*Saying Goodbye to the day*
1/20
F22
ISO 100
30mm




*Lepe
*1sec
F22
ISO100
42mm




*After the sun had gone (pt1)
*30secs
F22
ISO100
35mm




*After the sun had gone (pt2)
*35secs
F22
ISO100
24mm


----------



## just x joey (Jan 21, 2007)

i like the 3rd one best.


----------



## TIM9G (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey, you had a day off and it was sunny!!! The pictures look very fresh and wintery cold. Like how on the last pic the ripples of the sand merge into the ripples of the shallow water. Were all the pictures from Lepe? or did you venture onto Butlins of Bognar for some evening fun and frolics?

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 21, 2007)

Excellent colors sir Andy!


----------



## Holly (Jan 21, 2007)

ALl are gorgeous.. I really love the comp. in the 3rd.. its just perfect and the colors are great... Wonderful shots!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 21, 2007)

just x joey said:


> i like the 3rd one best.



thank you



TIM9G said:


> Hey, you had a day off and it was sunny!!! The pictures look very fresh and wintery cold. Like how on the last pic the ripples of the sand merge into the ripples of the shallow water. Were all the pictures from Lepe? or did you venture onto Butlins of Bognar for some evening fun and frolics?
> 
> Tim
> www.9g-photography.fotopic.net



All taken at Lepe, believe me it was cold and very windy.
Fun, Frolics & Butlins, Bognar there's four words you don't often see together



EBphotography said:


> Excellent colors sir Andy!



Thank you



Holly said:


> All are gorgeous.. I really love the comp. in the 3rd.. its just perfect and the colors are great... Wonderful shots!



thanks Holly

I must admit I'm very VERY happy with them


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 21, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I must admit I'm very VERY happy with them




As you should be! #3 is definitley my favorite. It looks so smooth and has depth. Not to mention my favorite color.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jan 21, 2007)

Andy these are bloody brilliant - I didn't know you could get your snaps back from Boots so quick. I stand in your shadow when it comes to landscapes and cheesburgers so i am taking up Pottery - cameras now in hole in garden where tree used to be.:hail:


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice! I think "Saying Goodbye to the day" is my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## oCyrus55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## chris82 (Jan 21, 2007)

You have out done yourself with these shots profet,no 3 is my fav but the are all wall worthy.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh.....My.....Goodness!!!!!!!!!  What gorgeous shots!!  Glad you braved the cold and wind to get these captures. They're stunning. "Lepe" is my fave...the compo is bang on. 
:hail:  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 22, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> As you should be! #3 is definitley my favorite. It looks so smooth and has depth. Not to mention my favorite color.



cheers



FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> Andy these are bloody brilliant - I didn't know you could get your snaps back from Boots so quick. I stand in your shadow when it comes to landscapes and cheesburgers so i am taking up Pottery - cameras now in hole in garden where tree used to be.:hail:



Ray if you ask Boots nicely they process a kodak disc film in 30minutes
As I've said before, NO ONE gets between me and a cheeseburger at an airshow



ShootHoops said:


> Very nice! I think "Saying Goodbye to the day" is my favorite. :thumbup:



thank you, funny thing is most people seem to like that shot but no one has picked my favourite yet



oCyrus55 said:


> Great shots!



cheers



chris82 said:


> You have out done yourself with these shots profet,no 3 is my fav but the are all wall worthy.



I think you right, never thought I'd get shots that good



Antarctican said:


> Oh.....My.....Goodness!!!!!!!!!  What gorgeous shots!!  Glad you braved the cold and wind to get these captures. They're stunning. "Lepe" is my fave...the compo is bang on.
> :hail:  :hail:  :hail:



thank you my dear, again #3


----------



## Hoppy (Jan 22, 2007)

I think the colours in #1 are tops for me but a very close runner up on #3.


----------



## myopia (Jan 22, 2007)

nice long exposures.


----------



## Arch (Jan 22, 2007)

nice set LP, great colours and compositions.... im not going to single out #3 as i think it makes the others feel unloved :greenpbl: ........ :thumbup:


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jan 22, 2007)

i love the 3rd one and the 4th one, it looks spooky


----------



## Mainiac (Jan 22, 2007)

I can see why you're happy with them! They are amazing! My personal favorite would have to be #5.


----------



## kamilla (Jan 22, 2007)

Beuatiful shots,  I love your posts.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 22, 2007)

great shots LP, i love the moodiness you get with the longer exposures at the water's edge. :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 22, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> I think the colours in #1 are tops for me but a very close runner up on #3.



cheers Ian and thanks for showing me where Lepe is



myopia said:


> nice long exposures.



cheers



Archangel said:


> nice set LP, great colours and compositions.... im not going to single out #3 as i think it makes the others feel unloved :greenpbl: ........ :thumbup:



 cheers mate



the real slim aidy said:


> i love the 3rd one and the 4th one, it looks spooky



Hey I was with Cheese so it was very spooky



Mainiac said:


> I can see why you're happy with them! They are amazing! My personal favorite would have to be #5.



AT LAST! someone else likes my favourite  cheers



kamilla said:


> Beuatiful shots,  I love your posts.



Thank you very much



JTHphoto said:


> great shots LP, i love the moodiness you get with the longer exposures at the water's edge. :thumbup:



it wasn't use moodiness I got, I came home with more sand on my tripod than is now on that beach


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 22, 2007)

1 and 5 really stand out too me very nice well done


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 22, 2007)

I like 'boathouse at Lepe' and 'Lepe' the best.

'After the Sun had Gone (pt. 1)' is also good, but not quite as good.

The others seem a bit common shots, albeit very well executed. Nice work! :thumbup:

Edit: 'After the Sun had Gone (Pt1)' would also work as a B&W, I bet...


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 23, 2007)

Ab$olut said:


> 1 and 5 really stand out too me very nice well done



cheers



Jeremy Z said:


> I like 'boathouse at Lepe' and 'Lepe' the best.
> 
> 'After the Sun had Gone (pt. 1)' is also good, but not quite as good.
> 
> ...



I give b&w a go


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 23, 2007)

Really nice pictures! Congratulation.


----------



## Danad (Jan 23, 2007)

I really love Lepe and After the sun had gone (1). Congrats! Excelent work!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 23, 2007)

Killer captures LP!  I like 'em all, but the first the most.


----------



## PNA (Jan 23, 2007)

Great effort and capture......


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2007)

A great set of shots. There is something about the first shot that gets my attention. Great DOF.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 23, 2007)

thank you one and all


----------

